# Christmas Games??



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Dont suppose anyone has any christmas games we can do in the office??

xx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Guess the film quotation:-

"Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn."
"Toto, I've got a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore."
"Here's looking at you, kid."
"Go ahead, make my day"
"May the Force be with you."
"You talkin' to me?"
"Love means never having to say you're sorry."
"A census taker once tried to test me. I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice Chianti."
"There's no place like home."
"Show me the money!"
"You can't handle the truth!"
"I'll have what she's having."
"You're gonna need a bigger boat."
"I'll be back."
"If you build it, he will come."
"Mama always said life was like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're gonna get."
"I see dead people."
"Shane. Shane. Come back!"
"Houston, we have a problem."
"You've got to ask yourself one question: 'Do I feel lucky?' Well, do ya, punk?"
"You had me at 'hello'"
"Keep your friends close, but your enemies closer."[19]
"Mrs. Robinson, you're trying to seduce me... Aren't you?"[22]
"Elementary, my dear Watson."[23]
"Here's Johnny!"[24]
"Hasta la vista, baby."
Striker: "Surely you can't be serious!" Rumack: "I am serious... and don't call me Shirley."
"Yo, Adrian!"
"Oh, no, it wasn't the airplanes. It was Beauty killed the Beast.
"My precious."
"I feel the need-the need for speed!"
"Nobody puts 'Baby' in a corner."
"I'll get you, my pretty, and your little dog too!"
"I'm king of the world!"

I deleted all the really difficult ones, answers are here:-

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AFI's_100_Years...100_Movie_Quotes


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Perfect hun, thanks x


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

no worries, there's a logo quiz here

http://www.givingingrace.org/preaching/Logo%20Quiz.xls


----------

